# faire dormir un bebe seul



## seveloulounenette (29 Novembre 2022)

bonjour

je garde depuis le mois d octobre un petit garçon âgé de 6 mois maintenant qui dois dormir en coco chez lui , pour le moment il dort dans la nacelle en bas chez moi mais il commence a toucher les extrémités.

J aurais aime qu'il dorme a l étage a partir de décembre et dans le lit bebe, pour l habituer a l étage je lui met la nacelle dans le lit et des fois c est des crise quand il es en semaine matin car quand c'est la semaine de l après midi il dort la haut sans aucun problème.

avez vous des astuces pour qu'il puisse dormir  dans le lit comme un grand.

merci a ceux qui m aideront.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Décembre 2022)

Si je comprends bien, il dort très bien l'après-midi dans le lit (avec nacelle) mais pas le matin. Est-ce-pas tout simplement une question de rythme ? Ce n'est peut-être pas un "dormeur du matin" ? Il dort chez lui le matin le week-end par exemple, si oui combien de temps ?

Sinon je dirai d'observer très attentivement les premiers signes de fatigue, puis dès que le petit est fatigué, faire des rituels, toujours les mêmes, jusqu'à le poser dans le lit, quitte à rester un peu avec lui après en le caressant, puis après dire que vous êtes à côté, bonne sieste, à tout à l'heure.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Décembre 2022)

Pour l'habituer au grand lit, mettre des draps avec odeur de chez lui (c'est à dire que ce sont les parents qui lavent les draps). Ca peut aider.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Merci le cododo ! au début je mets aussi dans une nacelle qui se trouve dans le lit puis le bébé dans le lit et pas de soucis ... vous dites "qui doit " vous êtes sûre ou pas ?


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Idem, s'il dort très bien l'aprem mais pas le matin ce n'est donc pas un problème ni d'être seul, ni d'être dans le lit à l'étage mais bien un problème de rythme. Peut le couche tu trop tôt le matin, il n'est pas encore fatigué, pas suffisament...


----------



## seveloulounenette (2 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

sa maman ma avouez hier qu'il dormait dans leur lit . ( maman me dis qu'il dort très peu chez eux que se soir le matin ou l après midi sa maman l endors dans les bras et le pose dans le lit ).
il arrive le matin a 7h 30  il déjeune chez moi et je le couche vers 9 h car il pleure . 
je me peux pas rester avec lui car j ai d autre enfant de L 10 mois  V 24 mois et 13 A , même en restant avec lui déjà essayer pleure en non stop.
j ai dis a maman quelle l habitue a dormir seul dans son lit et sans le bercer.


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

Quoi qu'il arrive il est essentiel que l'AM reste convaincue que l'enfant est en capacité de dormir seul pour que bébé soit convaincu.
Bien sur il s'habituera que chez Nounou ça se passe autrement qu'à la maison.
Bien sur il s'habituerait beaucoup plus vite et simplement si la routine est la même à la maison.
Mais si le PE n'y arrive pas ça n'empechera pas qu'il finira par y arriver chez Nounou, la preuve: l'apres midi il s'endort.
Il faut expliquer aux PE que si pour un nourrisson endormir dans les bras n'est pas un souci quand bébé grandit ça devient un piège: je m'endort au chaud dans les bras de mon Parent mais j'ai des cycles de sommeil (comme tout le monde) de 20 mn', or lors du micro reveil je ne comprends pas où je me trouve puisque je ne suis plus dans les bras de mon Parent, du coup j'angoisse, et la prochaine fois j'angoisse par avance d'une mauvaise blague." La solution est de coucher bébé là où il doit dormir en lui expliquant qu'il a besoin de repos, comme tout le monde, et qu'on revient le chercher dès que c'est le temps de se lever, qu'il n'est jamais seul dans la maison même si on n'est pas dans la même pièce (à vue).
Si pour l'adulte coucher son bébé pour qu'il dorme est normal, ça le devient très vite et très simplement pour bébé aussi car dormir est un BESOIN NATUREL.


----------



## seveloulounenette (2 Décembre 2022)

j opterais qu'il dors bien l après midi chez nounou car maman lui coupe la sieste du matin elle me la dis ' car elle travaille en poste et en 3*8.
c'est se que j ai fais comprendre a maman que pour le bien de son fils c'est qu'il  arrive a dormir seul et dans son lit .
merci pour vos conseil


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je connais le cododo mais dormir en coco 🥥 🤔

Si il est devenu trop grand pour dormir dans la nacelle t'as cas lui couper les jambes 

Non je plaisante bien sûr 
Il existe un modèle de lit bébés de taille 50 x 85
qui est idéal pour faire le lien entre nacelle et grand lit 

C'est ce que j'ai et c'est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Caro35 (2 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> assmatzam a dit:
> 
> 
> > Il existe un modèle de lit bébés de taille 50 x 85 qui est idéal pour faire le lien entre nacelle et grand lit
> ...


Et tu arrives encore à tenir dedans ?
🤣


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

😂😂😂 Non @Caro35 moi je suis sur du king size
Faut au moins ça pour que mon popotin est de la place 

Et je ne supporte pas que l'on me touche quand je dors 
La quand on est couchés c'est  comme ci mon mari est a paris et moi à Marseille 

On peut tenir à 4 facile dans le plumard 
Et non je vous vois venir avec vos idées tordues on y ai qu'à 2 😜


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> 😂😂😂 Non @Caro35 moi je suis sur du king size
> Faut au moins ça pour que mon popotin est de la place
> 
> Et je ne supporte pas que l'on me touche quand je dors
> ...


mdr j'en ai un comme ça.. et tiens-toi bien malgré tout ma fille a réussi à tomber du lit un soir ou elle squattait mon lit.. on était que toutes les 2 donc c'était pas la place qui manquait...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@seveloulounenette

« *sa maman ma avouez hier qu'il dormait dans leur lit »*

Ils n’ont pas peur les parents de l’étouffement ou le faire tomber 😱 en + ils ne doivent sans doute ne PAS le savoir que le *cododo est un FACTEUR DE RISQUE DE MORT SUBITE *💀 la mère s’endort ... bébé étouffé


⚠️ Il y a PLEIN DE FAITS DIVERS sur le cododo


*Le 22 juin 2022 un bébé de 6 semaines a perdu la vie alors qu’il rêvait dans son couffin installé sur le lit de sa maman 
Un an jour pour jour, son grand frère avait perdu la vie dans les mêmes circonstances. Les deux nourrissons sont morts À CAUSE DE LEUR MÈRE !


Aux USA une maman de 23 ans dormaient aux côtés de ses 2 bébés, sont morts alors qu’elle dormait à côté !*


Donc je ne comprends PAS que l’on n’informe pas les dangers de mort à ce sujet


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@seveloulounenette 

Perso je préviendrais la maman des risques du ćododo.


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Décembre 2022)

Seveloulounenette,
J'ai eu le même à la maison, endormi à bras, cododo etc... Effectivement obligé de le bercer aux bras, sinon hurlements, mais petit à petit j'ai fait de moins en moins de bercements, jusqu'à plus qu'une ou deux minutes de bercements-câlins avant de poser dans le lit --> il pleure un tout petit peu mais finit par s'endormir très vite. J'ai instauré en parallèle d'autres petits rituels : verbalisation, turbulette, musique, fermeture de rideau, toujours les mêmes dans le même ordre ^^ Il faut y aller petit à petit. Vous avez d'autres accueillis donc certes vous ne pouvez pas faire un quart d'heure de rituels avec ce petit, mais même 5 minutes ça peut être suffisant si c'est le bon moment et que vous avez observé les signes de fatigue au préalable.


----------

